# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo > Công ty du lịch >  Công ty du lịch Asian Dragon - Hồ Chí Minh

## danghung

Địa chỉ : 35 Hoàng hoa thám, P13, Quận Tân Bình
Thành phố : TP Hồ Chí Minh
Số điện thoại : (84-8) 35061202 - 38109086 - 38120439
Loại hình Công ty : Du Lịch Nội Địa và Quốc Tế 

Asian Dragon JSC là một trong những Công ty lữ hành uy tín hàng đầu tại Việt Nam. Với ưu thế Ban lãnh đạo Công ty là những chuyên gia có kinh nghiệm & kiến thức trong ngành du lịch, đội ngũ nhân viên chính thức của Asian Dragon sáng tạo, yêu nghề và dày dặn kinh nghiệm tổ chức tour, đội ngũ hướng dẫn viên năng động, nhiệt tình, chuyên nghiệp. Asian Dragon JSC đã dần chiếm ưu thế và giành được niềm tin từ phía khách hàng ở hầu hết các dịch vụ mà mình cung cấp cung cấp, nhất là về những chương trình du lịch nội địa, du lịch khu vực Đông Dương, du lịch Châu Mỹ và Châu Âu.

----------

